# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  fallimento Srl e capitale sociale

## gianluca27

Buongiorno a tutti. 
vorrei chiedervi se nel caso di fallimento di Srl con capitale sociale INTERAMENTE versato c'è il rischio che l'amministratore sia responsabile nei confronti dei creditori x l'ammontare dello stesso quando è ovvio che se la società sta fallendo è perchè capitale e soldi non ce ne sono più per andare avanti.
Mi servirebbe sapere che resp ha l'amministratore anche nel caso di Iva dichiarata ma non versata allo stato per mancanza di fondi, grazie a tutti

----------


## danilo sciuto

L'amministratore è responsabile per la c.d. mala gestio sia verso i soci, sia verso i creditori, sia verso i terzi eventualmente danneggiati. Questo significa che il danno di cui può essere chiamato a rispondere può essere ben superiore al capitale sociale .....  
Il Fisco è uno dei creditori .....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):    

> Buongiorno a tutti. 
> vorrei chiedervi se nel caso di fallimento di Srl con capitale sociale INTERAMENTE versato c'è il rischio che l'amministratore sia responsabile nei confronti dei creditori x l'ammontare dello stesso quando è ovvio che se la società sta fallendo è perchè capitale e soldi non ce ne sono più per andare avanti.
> Mi servirebbe sapere che resp ha l'amministratore anche nel caso di Iva dichiarata ma non versata allo stato per mancanza di fondi, grazie a tutti

----------


## gianluca27

si certo questo &#232; chiaro. ma la mala gestione dovrebbe essere rilevata dal curatore fallimentare credo o no?
io intendo nel caso non venga rilevata 
grazie    

> L'amministratore &#232; responsabile per la c.d. mala gestio sia verso i soci, sia verso i creditori, sia verso i terzi eventualmente danneggiati. Questo significa che il danno di cui pu&#242; essere chiamato a rispondere pu&#242; essere ben superiore al capitale sociale .....  
> Il Fisco &#232; uno dei creditori .....

----------


## danilo sciuto

> si certo questo è chiaro. ma la mala gestione dovrebbe essere rilevata dal curatore fallimentare credo o no?
> io intendo nel caso non venga rilevata 
> grazie

  Immaginavo fosse scontato che se nessuno ha nulla da rilevare, l'amministratore non ha responsabilità .......  :Big Grin:

----------


## gianluca27

vorrei solo questa conferma:  
nel caso non venga rilevata alcuna malagestione dell'amministratore e il capitale sociale sia interamente versato non si può imputare nulla all'amministratore stesso? 
grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

> vorrei solo questa conferma:  
> nel caso non venga rilevata alcuna malagestione dell'amministratore e il capitale sociale sia interamente versato non si può imputare nulla all'amministratore stesso? 
> grazie

  E cosa si potrebbe mai imputare ?  :Confused:

----------


## f.p

> .... nel caso non venga rilevata alcuna malagestione dell'amministratore e il capitale sociale sia interamente versato non si può imputare nulla all'amministratore stesso? 
> grazie

  ... cioè, parafrasando ... cosa si può fare contro l'amministratore se formalmente  non è imputabile per alcun atto in particolare, doloso o colposo, tuttavia - sostanzialmente - sono state proprio le sue scelte a determinare lo stato di insolvenza? 
capita spesso di trovarsi di fronte a fallimenti "causati" dall'incapacità imprenditoriale di amministratori. 
tuttavia - salvo che non ci siano effettivamente elementi rilevanti al fine di comprovare (se non  dolo, colpa o negligenza) quanto meno l'imperizia dell'amministratore è alquanto difficile poter, in qualche modo, "coinvolgerlo" nel fallimento e/o aggredire il suo patrimonio personale.
Ed è intuibile che non è facile dimostrare che se piuttosto che acquistare il "tal capannone" avesse acquistato il "tal'altro immobile" avrebbe avuto un utile maggiore; o se avesse acquistato "il tal fondo azionario" piuttosto che "il tal'altro strumento finanziario"... e così via!!!!  :Frown:

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> ... cioè, parafrasando ... cosa si può fare contro l'amministratore se formalmente  non è imputabile per alcun atto in particolare, doloso o colposo, tuttavia - sostanzialmente - sono state proprio le sue scelte a determinare lo stato di insolvenza? 
> capita spesso di trovarsi di fronte a fallimenti "causati" dall'incapacità imprenditoriale di amministratori. 
> tuttavia - salvo che non ci siano effettivamente elementi rilevanti al fine di comprovare (se non  dolo, colpa o negligenza) quanto meno l'imperizia dell'amministratore è alquanto difficile poter, in qualche modo, "coinvolgerlo" nel fallimento e/o aggredire il suo patrimonio personale.
> Ed è intuibile che non è facile dimostrare che se piuttosto che acquistare il "tal capannone" avesse acquistato il "tal'altro immobile" avrebbe avuto un utile maggiore; o se avesse acquistato "il tal fondo azionario" piuttosto che "il tal'altro strumento finanziario"... e così via!!!!

  Il fallimento può avere diverse cause non tutte riconducibile ad un comportamento colposo o doloso dell'amministratore o dell'imprenditore. Le scelte di investimento possono essere giuste o sbagliate. Il problema è sempre stabilire l'animus con il quale è stata fatta la scelta e questo è compito del giudice sulla scorta degli atti processuali. 
Per cui è difficile stabilire "a priori" come si comporterà il giudice e cercare di intercettare in via preventiva quale sarà il possibile giudicato potrebbe avere il sapore una macchinazione. 
Scelte accompagnate da adeguata documentazione che prova il valore positivo della stessa nel momento in cui è effettuata, potranno salvare l'amministratore da possibili imputazione per bancarotta.

----------

